# What's the worst traffic violation that you have ever gotten?



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

Hey Chris,

Hehe - why exactly is Geoff lucky as hell? I was starting to believe that some of my crappy luck was actually starting to cancel out all of his good luck 

yes, cutting down on fast food is a wonderful thing. Fast food is *PURE EVIL* fried in grease twice. Cigarettes are very similar.... how's that going by the way??

If only I could find some way to keep the body from absorbing the grease without any "rectal seepage," other gastrointestinal disorders and vitamin deficiencies I'd totally be rich :bigpimp:

And woohoo, I'll finally get the Ultimate Friend Upgrade! It's so nice to have friends that can be bought so easily! :thumb:


----------

